# Crypt ID



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone Know what it is? I looked for an hour and couldn't find anything conclusive. Any thoughts as to where I can find out would help also. Thanks.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

The tones of green and red on the leaves looks to me like one of the variants of C. wendtii. Just a guess....


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I dunno, that spear shaped new leaf looks like usteriana. But the plant is way too small to be unless this leaf is twice as long as the previous one.

Where'd you get it?


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

in South Florida at a bigal's. They had probably 20 or so tanks with plants in the usual manner and then 1 40+ gallon bowfront tank with a lot of cryps and swords just randomly placed with a half ass way to identify what is what. They just labeled it crypt. lol. I've had it many months now and only wanted to know what species it was so I could get more of it. It is very easy to please and it put out over 5 runner plants that have grown larger then the orginal. I like it a lot because it is not very large in size and some of the colors it is producing is really unique. Every leaf is different in pattern and color. Some are green and some come out 60% red.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Is it C. wendtii "green gecko"? Your photo resembles the one in the Plant Finder for that species. As I recall "green gecko" is also a small crypt.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Never even noticed that is looks very close to that pic. I am not too sure that it is that exactly but it is the closest i've seen. The leaf size and colors mostly match also.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, it's a question of scale. Can you reshoot it with a quarter or a pack of smokes in the picture too so we can get some idea of the size?


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

about 5.5" inches.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice Ctonopoma!

Looks like a variety of wendtii to me (now).


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks, I got a few of those Ctonopoma's and they were a sweet pick up. Nothing cooler then a fish that utalizes the entirity of your tank. Mostly social when I am around too. Yea I have prety much sided with it being a wendtii variety. The next few leaves that are developing are rediculous in color.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like one of the larger wendtii varieties. I have C. usteriana, and I have not seen partial dark coloring on the undersides of the leaves like that. The leaves seem to be always solidly colored on the undersides for me, or not colored if the light is dim. I have not seen a blotchy coloring. Also, the usteriana leaves are longer in relation to their width.


----------

